# Thinking about getting this cage



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

NOT.
Dwarf Hamster Cage. House, water bottle & feeding bowl on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 16:36:39 BST)
Although I am tempted to buy it so nobody actually puts a hamster in it.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Some people1 I use that sort of cage to carry baby rats to the vets in and I wouldn;t have them in there for mor ethan half hour if possible. Some people are so clueless!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

i wouldnt even put a gold fish in that!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have one for cleaning out the three Campells and they are in there while I clean the cage out, or like you if anyone needs to go to the vets.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

dont know if this is possible but how about putting some guide lines on this forum for what size home different creatures should have. Im sure people do just buy what is suggested by certain pet shop workers as they feel they must know, im sure it may help people and would be good to educate those that may not have a clue. Maybe people on here that have extensive knowledge of different animals would be best to suggest sizes, what do you think?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bichonsrus said:


> dont know if this is possible but how about putting some guide lines on this forum for what size home different creatures should have. Im sure people do just buy what is suggested by certain pet shop workers as they feel they must know, im sure it may help people and would be good to educate those that may not have a clue. Maybe people on here that have extensive knowledge of different animals would be best to suggest sizes, what do you think?


Thats an excellent idea but I don't think I would be the best person to do it as I tend to get absolutely huge cages. I will try to find some reccomended minimum cage sizes tomorrow though. When I adopted Angel from [email protected] they showed me a cage that was the minimum recommended size and it was smaller than my smallest spare cage.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh dear  I wouldn't want to keep a cockroach in that never mind a rodent.
The little plastic house looks huge in comparison.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

ive seen a few of these, id only buy one as a carry box but i dont need any at the mo so i wont buy one. some people really have no clue. my locusts have better accomodation then that, and they are just food!! (although to be honest i do actually name them, lol)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's terrible - I sincerely hope nobody buys it. 

Oh noo looks like somebody has.


----------

